# me da mucha marea



## Hiro Sasaki

Es correcta la frase siguiente ?

" No me gusta ir al centro de la ciudad, porque me da mucha marea
con tanta gente paseando. "


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Diri'a yo "*me marea*"

*It makes me feel sick.*


----------



## iberco32

No he oído nunca marea. 
Yo diría me marea o me da mala gana.


----------



## ordequin

¡Hombre HIRO, qué alegría verte por el foro!
No, no es correcto, la MAREA es una especie de movimiento en el mar, que se traduce en oscilaciones en el caudal de las rías, por ejemplo. Se dice que SUBE la marea o BAJA la marea.
Lo que quieres decir es:
No me gusta......porque me mareo con tanta gente......
o bien:
No me gusta....porque me dan mareos con tanta gente....


----------



## ordequin

tambien podrías decir que te dan muchos mareos al ver tanta gente.....


----------



## Eugin

ordequin said:
			
		

> tambien podrías decir que te dan muchos mareos al ver tanta gente.....


 
Creo que la manera más directo de decirlo es: "*Me marea ver tantas personas*" o en un tono más fuerte: "*Ver tantas personas juntas me dan náuseas*"

¡Saludos!


----------



## ordequin

Ya, pero HIRO pregunta ¿Es correcta la frase siguiente?. No está preguntando ¿cómo se dice esto mismo en un lenguaje habitual?


----------



## Eugin

ordequin said:
			
		

> Ya, pero HIRO pregunta ¿Es correcta la frase siguiente?. No está preguntando ¿cómo se dice esto mismo en un lenguaje habitual?


 
Justamente, como me basé en su pregunta y en las opciones que fueron dando, le ofrecí la forma más simple que puede usar... Después de todo, está aprendiendo el español y nos pide ayuda... ¿está mal que le brindemos la mayor cantidad de opciones?

(Acostúmbrate a ésto porque esa es la dinámica de este foro, ordequin..... )


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Mjuchas gracias a todos Uds. ! 

Entones, es correcto : " No me gusta ir al centro de la ciudad, porque
me marea con tanta gente " ?


----------



## ordequin

No me gusta ir al centro de la ciudad porque me MAREO con tanta gente.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

¿*Me mareo* significaría que hiciste algo para hacer que te sientas mareado, no?

Me mare*a *es lo correcto, en mis ojos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

I think that nobody will make himself sick, Yo creo que siempre algo me marea.

Hiro sasaki


----------



## iberco32

No me gusta ir al centro porque me marea... está mal dicho.
Se dice porque me mareo.


----------



## iberco32

Si bien se podría decir:: no me gusta ir al centro porque tanta gente me marea.


----------



## pickypuck

iberco32 said:
			
		

> No me gusta ir al centro porque me marea... está mal dicho.
> Se dice porque me mareo.


 
Está perfectamente dicho. Otros ejemplos... "...porque me PONE malo...", "porque me ENERVA..." Puedes emplear la primera persona del singular del presenta de indicativo o la tercera, dependiendo de si el sujeto eres tú mismo (primera persona) o el hecho en sí (tercera).

¡Olé!


----------



## ordequin

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> ¿*Me mareo* significaría que hiciste algo para hacer que te sientas mareado, no?
> Me mare*a *es lo correcto, en mis ojos.


 Hola SrRd:
Puedes decir: Me marea ver tanta gente.( Lo que marea en esta frase es el hecho de ver tanta gente)
Y también puedes decir: Me mareo viendo tanta gente.( Yo soy él que se marea)
Puedes MAREARTE  independientemente de lo que tú hagas o no. Puedes dar vueltas como una peonza para sentirte mareado. Pero también puedes marearte sin poder intervenir  en la causa que lo produce. Si vas en un barco te mareas. Hay gente que se marea al ir leyendo dentro de un coche.
De todas formas, la palabra MAREO, puede expresar sensaciones muy distintas:
1- Una sensación como de dar vueltas la cabeza, de desorientación, o desequilibrio, que puede ser desagradable o en algunos casos placentera.También una sensación como de estar flotando.
2- Una sensación de náusea en el estómago, que además puede ir acompañada de lo expuesto en 1, y que realmente sí puede hacer que te sientas muy enfermo.
En 1 tú intervienes, montándote en una barraca de feria, o girando como una peonza, o consumiendo un psicotrópico.
En 2 tú no intervienes EN LA CAUSA, en el ORIGEN.
"En mis ojos" sounds forced in Spanish. You could better use "a mi entender"
Greetings to all foers!


----------



## ordequin

¡Claro! Pickypuck ha aportado una solución interesante. Cuando se utiliza marearse en sentido figurado.
No me gusta ir al centro porque me marea. 
La persona no experimenta en realidad el mareo, da a entender que le enerva, que le resulta desagradable.
¡Qué bueno! No había caído yo en eso. 
Siguiendo la línea trazada por PickyPuck, podríamos decirle a alguien:
-¡Me estás mareando!=Me estás enervando, fastidiando...


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Eugin, tu tienes razon. Una gran cantidad de piniones y comentarios me 
ayuda mucho, ademas de las repuestas directas a mis preguntas. A veces,
yo no se como hacer preguntas acertadamente. 

Creo que no hay reglas burocraticas en este foro. ( risas).
Hiro 


Yo corrijo mi comentario. porque en el diccionario、　yo he encontrado 
"ME MAREO con tanto ruido".  La primera persona es posible.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Ordequin, 

Leyendo tu comentario,  no es natural la oracion siguiente ?

No me gusta ir al centro de la ciudad, porque mi cabeza da vueltas con 
tanta gente.   ???

Ya comienzo a tener sueno. Buenas noches,
hasta manhana 

Hiro sasaki


----------



## ordequin

Sí, pero en lugar de "mi cabeza da vueltas"  ME DA VUELTAS LA CABEZA
Qué descanses HIRO.


----------



## heidita

Eugin said:
			
		

> Creo que la manera más directa de decirlo es: "*Me marea ver tantas personas*" o en un tono más fuerte: "*Ver tantas personas juntas me dan náuseas*"
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Hombre, no es lo mismo que te maree algo a que te de asco. 

Ver tantas personas me dan náuseas. 
No me parece adecuado.


----------



## Eugin

heidita said:
			
		

> Ver tantas personas me dan náuseas.
> No me parece adecuado.


 
No sé en España, heidita, pero en Argentina es como lo decimos acá, te guste o no... Diferencias linguísiticas.... uno no puede ir en contra de ellas, ¿verdad?


----------



## Maruja14

heidita said:
			
		

> Hombre, no es lo mismo que te maree algo a que te de asco.
> 
> Ver tantas personas me dan náuseas.
> No me parece adecuado.


 
Es que no es adecuado. Y no sólo por el hecho de que algo que te maree no sea lo mismo que algo que te de asco, es que el verbo pienso que está mal:

"Ver tantas personas me *da* náuseas"

Porque es el "hecho de ver tantas personas" (singular) lo que te *da* náuseas.

Otra cosa sería:

"Tantas personas juntas me *dan* náuseas"

A lo mejor por eso te ha sonado mal


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Yo no soy hispanoparlante. Pero, me parece "asco"  es exagerado. I try.

" Me da asco ver su cara tan repugnante. " 
Claro que en cualquier idiomas, a veces se exageran pero no tanto.


----------



## heidita

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Yo no soy hispanoparlante. Pero, *me parece "asco" es exagerado.* I try.
> 
> " Me da asco ver su cara tan repugnante. "
> Claro que en cualquier idiomas, a veces se exageran pero no tanto.


 
En efecto, Hiro, Maruja es nativa y dice lo mismo que nosotras, no es adecuado.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Yo sí que me estoy mareando!


----------



## heidita

Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> ¡Yo sí que me estoy mareando!


 
¡Eso es por el calor, Victor!


----------



## chifrew

Os propongo otro verbo: ATURDIR

*No me gusta ir al centro porque tanta gente me aturde*

Un saludo


----------



## Luz Marina Gutiérrez

Lo mejor sería:
No me gusta ir al centro porque me pongo malo con tanta gente paseando 
(creo yo!!)


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Segun las reglas escritas en muchos libros de gramatica, 
ver + a + personas o animales o cosas personificadas. 

Porque se dice "ver tanta gente  ?


----------



## chifrew

Supongo que en este caso se le da trato de "masa". ¿por qué? Ni idea; ya sabes que una lengua no es más que un montón de excepciones acompañadas de algunas normas. Pero algo sí te digo:

"Ver a tanta gente" en este caso yo entendería que me he reúnido o interactuado con todos y cada uno de ellos.

Un saludo


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Chifrew, 

A mi me explica de la manera siguiente despues de calentarme la cabeza
a una temperatura de 90 C.


"ver tantas personas", " ver tanta gente". 

"Ver" tiene un significado de "conocer ". No es solo un reconocimiento 
visual. y entonces, "a" es necesario.  Pero, si se ven a tantas personas 
como una masa impersonal, de una manera visual, entonces, "a" no es 
necesario.

Saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Me da asco verlo.  Si "lo" se refiere a una persona, creo que "verle"
es correcto gramaticamente.  Pero, porque se dice "verlo" ?

Hiro


----------



## lcampos

también podrías decir " me agobio con tanta gente" o "tanta gente me agobia"...


----------



## Luzyg

Quizás no es marea sino "mamera", esta es una expresión popular que se usa en colombia para decir que algo no te resulta grato,  te da pereza o te aburre.
Por ejemplo, 
- Me da mamera tener que escuchar los regaños de mi mamá.
- que mamera, tener que ir a clase en la mañana. 

Entonces en tu frase sería: No me gusta ir al centro de la ciudad, porque me da mucha* mamera *con tanta gente paseando. "


----------



## Luzyg

Perdón, no me habia dado cuenta que  la pregunta era  si la frase estaba bien escrita y no lo que podía significar!!


----------



## pickypuck

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Me da asco verlo. Si "lo" se refiere a una persona, creo que "verle"
> es correcto gramaticamente. Pero, porque se dice "verlo" ?
> 
> Hiro


 
Lo es el complemento directo así que lo correcto es "verlo". Verle es incorrecto, pero aceptado por la Academia, ya que es un fenómeno denominado "leísmo" extendidísimo dentro del mundo hispanohablante. Hay multitud de hilos sobre el tema. Pon leísmo en el cajetín de búsquedas y te saldrá todo lo que se ha discutido sobre ello. También en el sitio de la rae www.rae.es tienes el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, que te aclarará más sobre el tema.

Saludotes.

¡Olé!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, Picky 

saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Luzyg,  no necesitaras contestar directamente a mi pregunta.
Ademas, lo que tu has escrito es la respuesta a mi primera pregunta
de este hilo. Repito que no habra ninguna regla burocuratica. 
Todos los comentarios me han sido utiles.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Pickypuck, 

Muchas gracias.  No se oye mas frecuentemente " Mucho gusto de 
verLE " que " mucho gusto de verLO " ? 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## heidita

*le**.*(Del lat. _illi_, dat. de _ille_).*1.* pron. person. Forma de dativo de 3.ª persona singular en masculino y femenino. _Le dije._ http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c.
* acus. del mismo pron. en sing. y m.*http://forum.wordreference.com/* No admite preposición, y en ambos usos se puede emplear como enclítico.** Dale el libro.*_*Síguele*._

Usado en masculino singular, complemento directo, no se considera leísmo. Es gramáticalmente correcto decir:

Lo he visto
Le he visto.

En Madrid, concretamente, se oye más *le he visto.*


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola Heidita,

Todavia me queda complicado.


"Me da mucho asco verLE". No es leisimo ? formalmente incorrecto ? 
Mucho gusto de verLA ?  dirigiendose a una mujer ? 

No se dice nunca " Me da mucho asco verLA ? 

"Le" y "lo" significan " a el " y "a ella" ?

Muchas gracias por su habitual ayuda

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Lanka

"No me gusta ir al centro de la ciudad, porque me marea con tanta gente paseando." 

Es muy correcto si quitas "me da". Quiere decir: El centro de la ciudad me marea con tanta gente paseando, y no me gusta ir.


----------



## heidita

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Hola Heidita,
> 
> Todavia me queda complicado.mejor: me queda una duda
> 
> 
> "Me da mucho asco verLE". No es leisimo ? formalmente incorrecto ? No es leísmo. Mejor sería lo( aunque en Madrid raramente se oye) pero si se dirije a una persona masculina se puede usar le.
> Mucho gusto de verLA ? dirigiendose a una mujer ? correcto
> No se dice nunca " Me da mucho asco verLA ? sí, es correcto también; en este caso usar _le _sería leísmo, ya que la persona es femenina
> 
> Lo cierto es que esta forma es la que más se usa en Madrid, dónde el leísmo y laísmo es muy frecuente, entre gente culta o no; considero esto una cosa más bien regional.
> 
> "Le" y "lo" significan " a el " y "a ella" ? no, le y lo significan : a él (en complemento directo)
> 
> Muchas gracias por su habitual ayuda
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
A lo mejor alguién puede añadir un hilo o dos para la amiga sobre leísmo, loísmo y laísmo. (Yo no sé hacerlo. )


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

El diccionario de dudas de rae que me aconseje leer es una buena ayuda 
para mi. Unos comentarios que he leido contradicen otros. Los he
puesto de la manera siguiente. Como os parace mi explicacion.? 


"Lo es el complemento directo, así que lo correcto es "verlo". "Verle" es
incorrecto, pero aceptado por la Academia, ya que es un fenòmeno
extendidísimo dentro del mundo hispanohablante. Este no se puede 
denominar como leísmo porque el leísmo es un uso de "le" equivocado y 
no autorizado por la Real Academia Española."
 
Igualmente, loismo es un uso de "lo" no permitido ni autorizado pero esta 
extendido bastante.  
 
A una senhora, podria decir " Mucho gusto de verLA". 
 
Hasta aca, son las conclusiones que he alcanzado calentandome la cabeza.
Mis conclusiones se pueden revocar con otras opiniones.
 
saludos
 
Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## pickypuck

Lo más sencillo creo que será ir a ejemplos puntuales  Como estudiante de español creo que lo que debes aprender, en mi opinión, es que el complemento directo masculino se reemplaza con "lo", el femenino con "la" y el indirecto con "le".

En muchas regiones este no es el caso, ya que se utilizan mal y se reemplazan unos por otros (le en vez de la, la en vez de le... y así un largo etcétera). 

La Academia debido al extendido uso de "le" entre hablantes cultos del idioma y sobre todo escritores, permite que esta partícula reemplace al complemento directo cuando (y sólo cuando) se trata de una persona masculina (lo normal sería lo).

También está permitido el leísmo de cortesía.

Son fenómenos lingüísticos muy complejos por eso te digo que lo aprendas todo como debería ser y el resto de casos los tengas como particularidades de cada región.

¡Olé!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Se dice "particularidades de una region", pero Madrid es la capital 
de Espanha. Asi, deberiamos saber que en Madrid, se dice muy 
frecuetemente "VERLE". 

En Tokio, los habitantes tipicos de Tokio, con sus padres y abuelos 
nacidos en Tokio, del barrio llamado Shitabashi, Barrio Bajo, no 
pronuncian correctamente "HI(JI). " y pronuncian "SHI" en lugar de 
"HI". Se puede considerar como un regionalismo esa pronunciacion. 
de modo que los capitalinos hablan un regionalismo. 

saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki 
"


----------



## pickypuck

Bueno, no sólo en Madrid sino en todo el centro y muchas partes del norte de España y me atrevería a decir que en algunos sitios más debido a la influencia de los medios de comunicación. Es más complicado de lo que parece  

I saw him = lo vi (correcto y lo lógico, ya que el complemento directo masculino se reemplaza por "lo")

I saw him = le vi (aceptado por la Academia, se oye como te digo en diferentes regiones)

I saw her = la vi (correcto y lo lógico, ya que el complemento directo femenino se reemplaza por "la")

I saw her = le vi (incorrecto, aunque lo oirás también en diferentes regiones)

I saw it = lo/la vi (correcto, por la razón esgrimida anteriormente)

I saw it = le vi (incorrecto, pero también lo oirás en según qué regiones)

¡Olé!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ref. Ver tanta gente - ver A tanta gente 

Asistí a una fiesta de "Meishi Kôkan kai " y he quedado muy cansado,
porque vi A tan tanta gente. He interncambiado 100 tarjetas con los
asistentes. 

Quiero saber si la oración de arriba es corecta o no. Pero, antes de todo,
voy a explicar qué es una fiesta " Meishi Kôkan kai ". Explico,. por 
ejemplo, "Meishi Kôkan kai " de "Nippon Keidanren" que es una 
organización grande de los empresarios de Japón. En uno de los 
primeros días del Año Nuevo, se celebra una fiesta de "Meishi Kôkan
Kai" - "La Reunión del Intercambio de Tarjetas". 

En esa　fiesta, se intercambian las tarjetas con el nombre y el 
apellido y el título en la empresa impresos, y sólo se intermbian unas
pocas palabras. Más tarde, se podrán conocer mejor. 
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Hola; en ese caso, deja "a" porque da un matiz personal, ya que se intereactúa personalmente con los asistentes. En cambio, "ver tanta gente" es más bien "ver a una masa de gente", un conjunto que te resulta ajeno. "Había tanta gente en la discoteca que no cabía ni una escoba".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Doctor Quiza, gracas. yo creo que no se debe dejar "a".  Me ha explicado
un amigo espanol : 

"Las dos frases "ver tanta gente" y "ver a tanta gente " son correctas
por sí solas pero quieren decir cosas distintas, la diferencia está en la
preposición "a". 



"Ver tanta gente me marea" -->>  quiere decir por ejemplo, que si voy a la playa y esta lleno de gente banandose no me gusta

"Ver *a* tanta gente me marea" -->>  quiere decir que si voy a una fiesta de cumpleanos de un amigo y me presentan muchas personas y coincido con todos los companeros de instituto que no he visto en diez anos, pues me siento mal porque no me dejan tranquilo. 

Mas o menos es esa la diferencia,  si Ud,.lo usa de una manera o de otra hablando nadie notara la diferencia y se entendera bien.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Eso es lo que yo digo, siendo el ejemplo de "Meishi Kôkan kai" equivalente al segundo que has puesto ahora.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Yo no soy hispanoparlante. Pero "ver a " quiere conocer alguna persona 
intercambiando por lo menos unas palabras y guardar en memoria su cara,]
y no solo echar un vistazo a algunas personas. En espanol, hay dos
palabras "mirar" y ver", y en ingles, "look at" and "see".


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Yo creo que es correcto decir " Me da mucho MareO ver .... "

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## chics

iberco32 said:
			
		

> No he oído nunca marea.
> Yo diría me marea o me da mala gana.


Sí, Hiro, y también puedes decir *me agobia*​


----------



## chics

Sólo a modo informativo, o como ejemplo, en Cataluña (está al noreste) decimos:

*I saw him = LE vi* (aceptado por la Academia, se oye como te digo en diferentes regiones) y nos parece muy cateto oir LO VI....  

*I saw her = LE vi* (incorrecto, aunque lo oirás también en diferentes regiones) y también nos parece cateto y barriobajero oir LA vi... 

*I saw it = lo/la vi* (correcto, por la razón esgrimida anteriormente)
​


----------



## chics

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> ¿*Me mareo* significaría que hiciste algo para hacer que te sientas mareado, no?
> 
> Me mare*a *es lo correcto, en mis ojos. (a mi parecer, en mi opinión...  )


 
Mmm... veo que es un verbo difícil! Tienes dos opciones:

*A)* No me gusta ir al centro de la ciudad, porque *me marea* tanta gente paseando. Aquí el sujeto de _*marear a* (alguien) _es la gente paseando, *la gente* me mare*a*, conjugación de la 3a persona del singular. Otro ejemplo sería:
- *Estos niños* me marean.... sujeto=niños --> mare*an*

Ojo!!! El me en realidad es a mi, esconde la a de marear a. Fíjate que si marea a su madre, por ejemplo, la frase sería:
- Estos niños marean a su madre... sujeto=niños --> marean

El caso anterior, en realidad proviene de:
- Estos niños marean a mi... (idem) 
*Marean a mi* cambia a *me marean*.​Otro ejemplo:
- ..., por que *marea a* cualquiera tanta gente paseando. ​*B)* No me gusta ir al centro de la ciudad, por que *me mareo* con tanta gente paseando. Aquí se trata del verbo reflexivo *marearse (con)*, que nunca lleva la preposición a detrás y que significa _to be sick_. El sujeto siempre es el que está mal, pobre, y no el que lo produce. Lo que va detrás de la preposición *con* es lo que produce el mareo.

Si María fuera la que se marea, la frase cambiaría a:
- No *le* gusta ir al centro, por que *se marea* con tanta gente.
sujeto: maría --> *se* mare*a *con

Si los niños marean a su madre, usando _marearse_ sería:
- La madre *se marea* con los niños jugando alrededor.

Si fuésemos nosotros:
- No *nos* gusta ir al centro, por que *nos mareamos* con tanta gente.
sujeto: nosotros --> *nos *mare*amos* con




​


----------



## chics

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Yo creo que es correcto decir " Me da mucho MareO ver .... "
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
No, Hiro, "Me marea mucho ver..."

No usamos dar mareo, sí existe _causar mareos_, _tener mareos_, (fijate, en plural), _estar mareado, marear, marearse + INFINITIVO, marear a, marearse de/con..._​


----------



## chics

heidita said:
			
		

> A lo mejor alguién puede añadir un hilo o dos para la amiga sobre leísmo, loísmo y laísmo. (Yo no sé hacerlo. )


 
Pues tienes razón, Heidita, yo he visto CUATRO!!!
Hiro, te pongo *enlaces de foros sobre LA, LE, LO*:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=190595
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=29491
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=198702
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=177948

Heidita, para *añadir un enlace* (si finciona, veremos...) me he limitado a copiar la dirección http://.... de la página y pegarla en la respuesta.
​


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Yo no soy hispanoparlante. Pero "ver a " quiere conocer alguna persona
> intercambiando por lo menos unas palabras y guardar en memoria su cara,]
> y no solo echar un vistazo a algunas personas. En espanol, hay dos
> palabras "mirar" y ver", y en ingles, "look at" and "see".
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



La verdad, no sé qué diferencia ves entre lo que dice tu amigo y lo que digo yo. "Ver a" no es conocer a una persona, sino ir a interactuar con ella, visitarla, o simplemente verla. Puedes por lo tanto ir a ver a tu asesor financiaro al cual conoces desde hace dos años y visitas cada dos por tres. O también puedes ver *a* tu primo en calle a 200 metros de distancia y no acercarte a él.




			
				chics said:
			
		

> No, Hiro, "Me marea mucho ver..."
> 
> No usamos dar mareo, sí existe _causar mareos_, _tener mareos_, (fijate, en plural), _estar mareado, marear, marearse + INFINITIVO, marear a, marearse de/con..._​



Yo siempre he usado "dar".


----------



## chics

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Me da asco verlo. Si "lo" se refiere a una persona, creo que "verle"
> es correcto gramaticamente. Pero, porque se dice "verlo" ?
> 
> Hiro


 
Para mí, *verlo* sería *ver una cosa*, pero empezaremos de nuevo con temas de leísmo y loísmo... 

Dar asco = repugnar​


----------



## heidita

Hiro, complemento directo masculino se sustituye por los pronombres lo/le.

lo = cosa o persona, masculino

la = cosa o persona, femenino

*2.* pron. person. Forma de acusativo de 3.ª persona en masculino singular y en neutro. No admite preposición y se puede usar como enclítico. _Lo probé._ _Pruébalo._
_*la**2**.**1.* pron. person. Forma de acusativo de 3.ª persona en femenino singular de *lo*2*.* No admite preposición y puede usarse como enclítico. La miré. Mírala.

O sea, 

Lo he visto

He visto a Pedro
He visto el libro.

La he visto.

He visto a María.
He visto la película.

Le he visto

He visto a Pedro

*Le* no se puede usar para cosas en complemento directo.
_


----------



## jaSsminee

Y en ingles como podria decir esto:  "este chico me tiene mareada" .. o  simplemente : "me tienes mareada"


----------

